# Suki



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It’s not often my girls stay clean for long, so when there’s a chance of grabbing a pix, I’m off and running with it.
Here’s pretty little Suki, in her Sunday best.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Adorable. She looks like she enjoys her photo shoots. If Jeep sees me even point a cell phone in his direction the ears go straight back. The few times I was able to capture him with his ears down is when he needs a bath. Which is ever 7-10 days. Even then I have to zoom the camera in tight b/c he’s so far away. Then the picture looks blurred.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, she is so truly beautiful!!!! Great pictures too!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is Suki beautiful!! Love her long coat which Chrissy will never be in!! Her hair mats way too much for me to keep up with it.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is really beautiful!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Suki is so beautiful! I may need lessons with Presley. She has such beautiful hair I want to keep it long as long as possible!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Precious, beautiful Suki! 
Thanks Joanne for sharing these astonishing photos.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Suki is definitely is my easiest to groom. She loves to be washed and falls asleep while drying.
This pretty look only lasted about 3 hours and she was back to her dirty self. Thank God she cleans up nice.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suki:smootch::tender: Joanne she is stunning, does Suki have a thin or thick coat
Maddie has thin beautiful coat so easy to groom, very silky, on the other hand Geneva has a thick heavy beautiful coat that has a beautiful shine,but takes so long to groom her, I think she has double the hair as Maddie :blink:
Suki is definitely beautiful :wub: she could be a model, looks like she loves to poise


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Suki:smootch::tender: Joanne she is stunning, does Suki have a thin or thick coat
> Maddie has thin beautiful coat so easy to groom, very silky, on the other hand Geneva has a thick heavy beautiful coat that has a beautiful shine,but takes so long to groom her, I think she has double the hair as Maddie :blink:
> Suki is definitely beautiful :wub: she could be a model, looks like she loves to poise


Hi Paula!
Sukis hair is fine but she does have a lot of it. It’s actually quite wavy, some curl when wet.
Lacies is fine but you can see thru to her skin, sukis is not like that.
Ling has a real THICK, straight, heavy coat. Lays stiff, so I thin the underneath, so it moves. She is definitely my challenge of the three. I’m tempted to cut her hair short again, but the maintenance was too much for me.
Overall, I think Suki’s coat is easiest to maintain and looks so pretty when she is clean..,which is rare, lol.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeep has very thin hair too. I wasn’t sure if that was a result of poor breeding or if it was just a variation of Maltese coats. Maybe both? I have no history on him. 
The closer you get to his belly the thinner the hair. Thin hair definitely has its advantages when it comes to tangles, bathing and blow drying if you want to keep the hair long. But the flip side is if you live where you have a true Winter, they will need something over them to keep them warm. Then the hair will mat up more. It’s a catch 22. Jeep’s coat had been sheared at some point prior to my getting him. Even his ears. So I had to put little shirts on him. He didn’t mind at all. But it was so short I didn’t have a matting issue.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Jeep has very thin hair too. I wasn’t sure if that was a result of poor breeding or if it was just a variation of Maltese coats. Maybe both? I have no history on him.
> The closer you get to his belly the thinner the hair. Thin hair definitely has its advantages when it comes to tangles, bathing and blow drying if you want to keep the hair long. But the flip side is if you live where you have a true Winter, they will need something over them to keep them warm. Then the hair will mat up more. It’s a catch 22. Jeep’s coat had been sheared at some point prior to my getting him. Even his ears. So I had to put little shirts on him. He didn’t mind at all. But it was so short I didn’t have a matting issue.


Suki coat is fine in texture, not in density, so definitely not a thin coat, like Lacie.
Lacie’s is thin but she’s my never ending sick one. 
I definitely think genetics, breeding have a lot to do with it because if I compare Suki, Ling Ling coat, pigment to Lacies coat,pigment who is from a crappy byb, it’s like night and day.
That said, Lacie always wins the Love ❤ Of others. There’s something about her, that people just fall so madly in love with her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How wonderful are these pictures. Suki is beautiful.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Joanne, what a precious little beauty she is! I just want to scoop her up and cuddle her! Loved all her pictures, melted my heart!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.e.l.l.i.s.s.i.m.a = so pretty:tender:




.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, Suki is gorgeous :wub:- Your grooming of her is impeccable! These amazing photos capture her beauty and personality so perfectly! Thank you for sharing them :ThankYou:. I am still wondering how you are able to keep three Maltese so beautifully groomed with your busy schedule......I have my hands full keeping just one groomed - It seems theres always something on Abella that needs trimming or washing! :OMG!:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> How wonderful are these pictures. Suki is beautiful.


Thank you so much, Addison!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> Joanne, what a precious little beauty she is! I just want to scoop her up and cuddle her! Loved all her pictures, melted my heart!


Thanks Michelle 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> B.e.l.l.i.s.s.i.m.a = so pretty:tender:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Sammy ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne, Suki is gorgeous :wub:- Your grooming of her is impeccable! These amazing photos capture her beauty and personality so perfectly! Thank you for sharing them :ThankYou:. I am still wondering how you are able to keep three Maltese so beautifully groomed with your busy schedule......I have my hands full keeping just one groomed - It seems theres always something on Abella that needs trimming or washing! :OMG!:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


Thanks Paulann!
My grooming has totally slacked since opening shop! Once I get more on a schedule, I’ll be back on track, hopefully. 
I’ve opted to shaving Sukis legs up to her knees (her coat is so long, it covers it) so she doesn’t mat on her feet, lol. It works for now
Abella is so gorgeous. I could not keep up to your grooming. It’s absolutely perfect 💕


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, Suki is so beautiful!
I don't know how you keep up with grooming all three girls with your busy schedule. They always look so pretty!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Joanne, Suki is so beautiful!
> I don't know how you keep up with grooming all three girls with your busy schedule. They always look so pretty!


Thanks Kathleen!
I always think of our time at the show when Suki got cut by Olga. I thought she was going to strangle Suki for not cooperating.
As for keeping up with grooming, I’m barely doing that these days. They are pretty messy looking most of the time.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

She is picture perfect!!! My little rescue will never look that perfect!!

Thanks for sharing!

Lainie and Whispy


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happinesstogo said:


> She is picture perfect!!! My little rescue will never look that perfect!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Lainie and Whispy


Thanks Laine and Whispy 💕


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Suki is a beautiful girl! But all of your girls are. That pic of her getting groomed is so stinkin' cute too!


----------

